# What do you do with Creeping Fig and Wandering Jew cuttings?



## DJK83 (Aug 11, 2011)

I bought them online and received them yesterday, and I assumed I could just stick them in the substrate, which is what I did. But I just want to make sure that there's nothing else I was supposed to do first.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

I can’t speak on the creeping fig but the wondering Jew will definitely do fine straight in the soil (w/o rooting hormones) wandering Jew will grow roots in water if you let it, so substrate should be no problem. Just keep the area around it damp for a few days until it gets established. Once the plant gets going you will have many more opportunities to practice rooting it as it grows rather quickly, but considering how easy it is to take care of, it’s a very attractive plant.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

I usually give them away (lol I know what your asking though). I give them away because they grow INSANELY. But I just stick mine up against something or substrate. It will root like crazy.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

I know what you mean deboardfam! The Wandering Jew is so prolific and easy to grow that I can’t justify letting the cuttings go to waste. I have shotglasses all over the house (half full of water) with the “rooting” cuttings. As they develop roots and grow to a few inches in length I give them away. Like I said before, for being such an inexpensive and easy to grow plant, it really produces good color with an interesting form.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i saw a wandering jew, looking wilted and sad and very droopy on a clearance table for .97$ 
My husband told me not to buy it, because it was almost dead. I took it home, watered it and stuck the pot in the viv I have for holding plants that havent' fit in a viv yet. In a couple of hours, the plant was standing upright, reaching for the light.

Its been a couple of weeks and we dropped a couple of leaves, but the thing is growing great. I'm considering that wandering jew, being prolific, and hardy would be a GREAT gecko tank plant, even for larger geckos, because while it won't hold their weight, it will grow back if they squash it and it looks beautiful.

I planted the wandering jew in the gecko growout viv, and its already growing and I'm going to have to prune it soon. Its been a few days.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Keep them bright and humid, and soon you won't be able to stop them. Sometimes it can help to press the cuttings into the soil so that one or more leaf nodes are covered, but both of the plants you mentioned are so prolific that it shouldn't matter.


----------



## DJK83 (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay, thanks everybody!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I need to know more about cuttings. I made a grow out tank. Can some one give me an example of where to cut?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

B-NICE said:


> I need to know more about cuttings. I made a grow out tank. Can some one give me an example of where to cut?


I'm pretty sure you just cut to where there is 5 inches left.
That's how I do mine
Search how to propagate plants


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

I just toss my wandering jew right into the tank, I don't plant it in the soil. they self root with in a day or 2 very well. Once established they are impossible to get out without cutting it all up! Never had any luck with ficus pumila.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

B-NICE said:


> I need to know more about cuttings. I made a grow out tank. Can some one give me an example of where to cut?


With most plants you want to make the cut just below a leaf node (where the leaves branch off from the stem).


----------

